# Recommendation for book on opera



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello guys,

I'm looking for a good book that goes through the operas and gives an explanation of the story line and maybe a synopsis on the composer etc. I have searched but can't see something....I bought this book: It's grand from an obvious historical image of opera....









Help any one?

Thanks!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is exactly what you want:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is exactly what you want:


:cheers: Very kind -


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> :cheers: Very kind -


Sorted & Ordered!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

"Opera" is an excellent book that gives composers' biographical info, opera synopses and lots of photographs of famous productions with info on the productions as well. I think you will really like it. There's at least one (large) page dedicated to each opera and it gives a good glossary of opera jargon and also has a list of operas in order of premiere, stating the date and the place they were first performed. It really is an excellent book.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> "Opera" is an excellent book that gives composers' biographical info, opera synopses and lots of photographs of famous productions with info on the productions as well. I think you will really like it. There's at least one (large) page dedicated to each opera and it gives a good glossary of opera jargon and also has a list of operas in order of premiere, stating the date and the place they were first performed. It really is an excellent book.


I'm looking forward to it's arrival - like the Queen of Sheba!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

belfastboy said:


> I'm looking forward to it's arrival - like the Queen of Sheba!


Well I hope you enjoy it. It's quite heavy. :lol:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well I hope you enjoy it. It's quite heavy. :lol:


I got two strong arms!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Sorted & Ordered!


Wooo!! Another recruit!!

Welcome to the opera forum. I might be telling you stuff you already know so apologies in advance. Once you get into it, many opera CDs are studio recordings & excellent quality. They often come with a small booklet containing history, synopsis & libretto. DVDs have subtitles.

Good luck with your opera journey.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Wooo!! Another recruit!!
> 
> Welcome to the opera forum. I might be telling you stuff you already so apologies in advance. Once you get into it, many opera CDs are studio recordings & excellent quality. They often come with a small booklet containing history, synopsis & libretto. DVDs have subtitles.
> 
> Good luck with your opera journey.


*Scratches head* - Yeah well I kinda wanna try it and see, (said the Nun to the Bishop) <<<<<<<<<Sorry bout that. You bring out the worst in me you guys!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> *Scratches head* - Yeah well I kinda wanna try it and see, (said the Nun to the Bishop) <<<<<<<<<Sorry bout that. You bring out the worst in me you guys!


:lol:

You might like to read this guy's reviews. He's an opera novice.

I liked his review of St Matthew Passion from the point of view of a non-Christian.

My report.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey belfastboy.

I don't know any good books of the type you mention. I've opened quite a few but the problem is, all they give you is the plot and a short synopsis of the composer. None tell you why people love the opera, or give you any reason to think you will love it. So none of them are actually any good.

I do have a favorite book on opera, which you might be interested in - it's by Anthony Tommasini, it's called Opera: A Critic's Guide to the 100 Most Important Recordings.

It has a good introduction to opera in general, and there's enough about the various plots to give you an idea what's going on. Frequently, in opera, an idea is all you need. Exactly what's being said isn't really that important.

Good luck!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I have gathered a few books on opera that I find useful. I tend to consult them when encountering a new opera, though it really has to be part of the repertoire for that to work.









The one you have ordered is undoubtedly also excellent and it was a choice between the two for me. I just happened to get the above at a better price.

Nonetheless, this book does not suffice when I want to get into an opera and get the best experience from it. The synopses are generally very brief in these books, so I spotted a book in a second-hand shop that I find useful:









It does not always have all operas, but it does have most of the main ones and a few more obscure ones that have since fallen out of the repertoire. I find that a summary in story format that is a few pages long is much more enjoyable and illuminating than a short synopsis of a few lines for each act. The above is also available on amazon from sellers for a penny before postage, so it is worth a shot.

I also like to have a libretto to read and this is sometimes lacking when I purchase a disc. Some LPs have great booklets filled with musical examples, but those days seem to be gone, sadly. I usually can find something online, but its nice to have a paper copy that is accessible.









This is good for the purposes I need it for, especially for the main composers. There are also musical examples within. 

Lastly, for a bit more detail, I have bought some books written by Charles Osborne from his 'Complete Operas of X' series. I have the Verdi and Mozart editions. Once again, nice if you want a bit more detail.

I should also point out that these are all old books (with the exception of the rough guide), but it should be borne in mind that they are usually as up to date as they need to be, given that very few operas have been added to the repertoire in the last 50 years. All are easily available on ebay if you can't get them on amazon. Furthermore, as a personal recommendation, I'd try this second hand bookshop in Belfast city centre:

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/the-bookstore-belfast-3

I love going there when I am back home for a bit and you can usually find some hidden gem that ends up being infinitely useful.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Hey belfastboy.
> 
> I don't know any good books of the type you mention. I've opened quite a few but the problem is, all they give you is the plot and a short synopsis of the composer. None tell you why people love the opera, or give you any reason to think you will love it. So none of them are actually any good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post - very useful...


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> I have gathered a few books on opera that I find useful. I tend to consult them when encountering a new opera, though it really has to be part of the repertoire for that to work.
> 
> View attachment 7010
> 
> ...


Hello! When you last over? Is that place still there!? *Must check out* Anyways, yeah the price of that book is rather alarming (£75) I managed to get it through the library! 2005 edition though nevertheless a starting point for me....Thanks for your post I shall finger my way through some of these titles......PS. The QUB book shop used to be good, alas though it is no more! RIP!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

belfastboy said:


> Hello! When you last over? Is that place still there!? *Must check out* Anyways, yeah the price of that book is rather alarming (£75) I managed to get it through the library! 2005 edition though nevertheless a starting point for me....Thanks for your post I shall finger my way through some of these titles......PS. The QUB book shop used to be good, alas though it is no more! RIP!


Oh yes, it is still there.  I visited the shop when I was over at the beginning of July and bought a book on the life of Rossini that was a reprint written by one of his contemporaries and a book called The Symphony: From Haydn to Dvorak. The latter is edited by Robert Kraft and is a compilation of examinations by various writers. I bought the second volume of the Symphony book on ebay. Some of it is beyond me ATM, but I am sure I will find it useful in future. It can be quite hard to find what you might want in that shop, but that is half the fun for me!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> Oh yes, it is still there.  I visited the shop when I was over at the beginning of July and bought a book on the life of Rossini that was a reprint written by one of his contemporaries and a book called The Symphony: From Haydn to Dvorak. The latter is edited by Robert Kraft and is a compilation of examinations by various writers. I bought the second volume of the Symphony book on ebay. Some of it is beyond me ATM, but I am sure I will find it useful in future. It can be quite hard to find what you might want in that shop, but that is half the fun for me!


You like sniffing around battered book shops?! SAME! Crazy - I was in Hollywood (Co.Down, unfortunately not LA)...and came across this:

http://modernbrick-a-brack.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/antiquarian-bookshop-with-hidden-gems.html

You might have come across it before. It's a tiny little shop - smells of aged leather, dust and history. Old dapper grey haired gentleman sitting listening to Classic FM (favorite channel, always on, even in bathroom) anyways, I nearly had a cardiac arrest when I saw so many pre 1900 books and letters....bet you'd love it. I must pop into the Bookstore though. Oxfam have opened a good book shop in Botanic Ave, almost facing the other smaller charity book shop (who always plays classical music, reason I support them), the name of which escapes me.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, I love it!  I haven't been in Hollywood much, but there is another good one in Bangor just round from the train station on that very steep hill. The best one I have been in, if you happen to be in Dublin, is the upstairs to Chapters bookshop. I can't remember the address (it is in the city centre though), but it is HUGE. It does lack that dusty, books piled everywhere charm, but there are so many great bargains there and so easy to find. There was also another larger shop opened opposite and just down from Europa hotel shortly before I left for Aberdeen. I go to the Oxfam bookshop here in Aberdeen, mainly because they sell old classical LPs and boxed sets. If I was old and financially comfortable, I'd love to have a used book shop.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> Lol, I love it!  I haven't been in Hollywood much, but there is another good one in Bangor just round from the train station on that very steep hill. The best one I have been in, if you happen to be in Dublin, is the upstairs to Chapters bookshop. I can't remember the address (it is in the city centre though), but it is HUGE. It does lack that dusty, books piled everywhere charm, but there are so many great bargains there and so easy to find. There was also another larger shop opened opposite and just down from Europa hotel shortly before I left for Aberdeen. I go to the Oxfam bookshop here in Aberdeen, mainly because they sell old classical LPs and boxed sets. If I was old and financially comfortable, I'd love to have a used book shop.


"If I was old and financially comfortable, I'd love to have a used book shop". HERE HERE!! Oh and some antiques! Like my antiques! Chapters? Yeah, think it's near Trinity? I love going into an old dusty book shop and hearing nothing but a ticking / striking mantel clock......so soothing!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

When I was a teenager at a rather brutal boy's public school (and I'm a girl) I used to take refuge in the village second-hand bookshop. Such a haven from acne and bullying, instead there were cups of coffee and long chats with the rather eccentric owners and happy browsing through the treasures on every shelf..


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> When I was a teenager at a rather brutal boy's public school (and I'm a girl) I used to take refuge in the village second-hand bookshop. Such a haven from acne and bullying, instead there were cups of coffee and long chats with the rather eccentric owners and happy browsing through the treasures on every shelf..


Awww........heaven :angel:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of The Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2012, my new Bible - sorry King James!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have quite a few books on opera, such as this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Metropolitan-Opera-Stories-Great-Operas/dp/039304548X

and its sister series:

http://www.amazon.com/Metropolitan-Opera-Guide-Recorded/dp/0393034445/

I am also interested in collecting some of the old opera story book, such as this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251118051146

I have the 1911 original version and some other editions. Interesting to read the stories from different time, and those picture drawings..... 

I also recommended some of the opera house books, such as the Met by Martin Mayer:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200749209292

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320722448250

or the one from La Scala:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180920479634


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is exactly what you want:


This book was my first book ever about opera. I have the spanish version. I still use it often when i need information about certain opera.

However it presents a fair group of operas from 19th century foward, specially from the 20th century.

Some of the great composers before 19th century are simply omitted or barely described. For example names like Porpora, Hasse, Broschi or Salieri do not appear (Salieri is simply mentioned in the Mozart/Salieri pseudo-feud; Broschi is mentioned as Farinelli's brother) and composers like Rameau, Lully or Glück are poorly discussed.

Nevertheless it is a good source of information: operas sorted by composers, synopsis, discussion/analysis of the opera, composer's biography, history of the opera, important motifs in (almost) every opera, etc. There's not however best recordings recomendations.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

For those who prefer a historial description of Opera, about its origin, philosophy, evolution, etc., i recomend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Short-History-Opera-Donald-Grout/dp/0231061927

It also gives you really good bibliography for future reading.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Now in possession of Andras Batta, "Opera: Composers, works and performers. It's a brute of a thing....like a very heavy laptop! Loving it - thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> Now in possession of Andras Batta, "Opera: Composers, works and performers. It's a brute of a thing....like a very heavy laptop! Loving it - thanks again for the suggestions!


Nice 

My next book is über italian opera in the 18th century:

http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=9780300064544

And does anyone know a good book about Metastasio? I've been looking in the internet something with the collection of his librettos, bigraphy, analysis, etc.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't see Milton Cross' two books mentioned. They are a bit older and more reference type of books to help people understand operas and their composers. He was an announcer on radio for the MET for over 40 years so I think his books could be taken as somewhat authoritative as that he knew what he was writing about. He wrote two books about opera and can be found cheaply on a site like Abebooks. The first was titled *Milton Cross' Complete Stories Of The Great Operas* and the second was a follow up called *Milton Cross' More Stories Of The Great Operas*. He also wrote a two volume companion for classical music called *Milton Cross' Encyclopedia To The Great Composers and Their Music*. I bet you can find all of these for less than twenty dollars for all three titles.

Kevin


----------



## luismsoaresmartins (Sep 4, 2010)

What about this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grove-Book-...r_1_14?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345820048&sr=1-14

Cheaper and apparently more complete than the "Opera" recomended by *ComposerOfAvantGarde...*


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

luismsoaresmartins said:


> What about this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grove-Book-...r_1_14?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345820048&sr=1-14
> 
> Cheaper and apparently more complete than the "Opera" recomended by *ComposerOfAvantGarde...*


It seems good also. These books, i think, are excellent for somone who is beginning his path in opera. With time they will choose wich book is suitable for their intentions.

Honestly, i prefer Batta's Opera. It has good pictures  and we all once in a while like to see pictures instead of a book just with text. hehehe

I use, like i said, this book now and then when i need some initial information about operas i don't know or i don't remember well. Then my research goes deeper. But after sometime i realised this book has good information about 19th and 20th opera. Thus for someone who is interested in baroque opera it is not the choice i'd recommend.

By the way, so you live in Viseu? I live Estarreja.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins (Sep 4, 2010)

I suppose i will buy them both :lol:

Dionisio: So, we live "near" each other! I work in Oliveira de Frades, although i live in Viseu... I'm glad at last I found a portuguese in this forum!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Overture Opera Guides are quite good.

I've got this one.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> The Overture Opera Guides are quite good.
> 
> I've got this one.


Really Annie? You surprise me:lol:.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/First-Intermissions-Commentaries-Revised-Enlarged/dp/087910970X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345861821&sr=8-1&keywords=m.+owen+lee+first+intermissions

M. Owen Lee's commentaries are always fascinating, personal and insightful.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Really Annie? You surprise me :lol:




There are some new titles in the series so I might even delve into another one.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is exactly what you want:


Yeah that is the prime book to have, but if you are too lazy to fetch that big book I just go to *WIKI Music* and reasearch an opera, amazing amount of info....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verdi


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is exactly what you want:


Was just waiting for the price to be right until I made this purchase. Obtained it from a used seller on Amazon for around £12.  I have the Rough Guide (as posted elsewhere in this thread) but this does seem to be the superior book and I always like to have a good reference library.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Was just waiting for the price to be right until I made this purchase. Obtained it from a used seller on Amazon for around £12.  I have the Rough Guide (as posted elsewhere in this thread) but this does seem to be the superior book and I always like to have a good reference library.


This just arrived today! I was imagining a large book similar to some other large encyclopaedia, but this is HUGE! Loving the photos!


----------

